# "Texas Convicts"



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Howdy!! I have around 50 of what Im calling "Texas Convicts". The mom is a 4" black convict 
& the dad is a 7" texas. They are about 5 weeks old. I cant wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Please don't let them out into the fish trade. Your tonvict or conas cichlids are whats' called hybreds and most aquarists frown on them being put out into the fish community. Keep them yourself if you want or share with a friend if they like but don't put them out in the trade please ... and absolutly don't put them out in the waterways. although they might not survive a TN winter some of those moutain streams lead to warmer climates that they might


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Agreed, however I think experimenting with hybrids is a great idea to try and create interesting or colourful new cichlids. For example parrot cichlids are hybrids, and are very well known in the trade.
Also I've created my own hybrid cichlid that I sell commercially. I'm not going to say what the parents are otherwise that will give away the secret recipe. However I _can_ say that they have a red belly like a firemouth and a bright yellow body. I have three breeding pairs, and I sell the fry for $15 dollars once they reach about the inch stage. You may say they're expensive, but you haven't seen how beautiful they are.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Found a pic:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If anyone can guess the parents, I'll give them some for free, with free shipping too.


----------



## Buddy8076 (Aug 6, 2006)

labs and firemouths =) ??


----------



## Buddy8076 (Aug 6, 2006)

that was a random guess haha


----------



## Buddy8076 (Aug 6, 2006)

nevermind i give up rofl


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

amphilophus festae x amphilophus citrinellus or amphilophus labiatus


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

hmmm out on a lime here but firemouth, feste (sp?), maybe a splash of red devil


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Agreed, however I think experimenting with hybrids is a great idea to try and create interesting or colourful new cichlids. For example parrot cichlids are hybrids, and are very well known in the trade.


AND the chinese have 100's of years of genetic "tom foolery" with goldfish too ... some of them can barely swim. 

parrot cichlids IMHO are a good example of why we should leave it to nature to make fish as they also have a hard time getting around, can barely close their mouths (Iv'e seen some that I don't know how they even got food down their mouth stayed open so much and they couldnt' close down to grab food ... much less chew it) a fish like that would never survive in the wild. Not only would it not be able to catch it's own food ... it wouldn't even be a good vegitairian as it couldn't tear the pieces of plant off to eat LOL


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Cichlid Man said:


> Agreed, however I think experimenting with hybrids is a great idea to try and create interesting or colourful new cichlids. For example parrot cichlids are hybrids, and are very well known in the trade.
> Also I've created my own hybrid cichlid that I sell commercially. I'm not going to say what the parents are otherwise that will give away the secret recipe. However I _can_ say that they have a red belly like a firemouth and a bright yellow body. I have three breeding pairs, and I sell the fry for $15 dollars once they reach about the inch stage. You may say they're expensive, but you haven't seen how beautiful they are.


show us a pic 

never mind. saw he pic!  gold ram/firemouth


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

girth vader said:


> show us a pic


lol, look at the whole topic.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

joe kool said:


> a fish like that would never survive in the wild. Not only would it not be able to catch it's own food ... it wouldn't even be a good vegitairian as it couldn't tear the pieces of plant off to eat LOL


Agreed, however they're not forced to live in the wild, they live peoples tanks.They have all their needs provided for.


----------

